# R35 Pictures from Tokyo



## Beerkan (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi,

I took these photo's in Tokyo while on holiday last week.

Hope you don't mind me posting them, as I'm not a Skyline owner....























































I'm happy to answer any questions if you have any..

Including the price this goes on sale for in Japan!! :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nissan's Ginza Gallery...what happened to the KPGC10 they had in there 10 days ago!?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

What size of wheels does it have fitted, they look rather small

There again it might not be a GT-R maybe a lesser version

Anyway nice pics


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice pics, not sure if this is relevant or not but my mate called me last night to tell me when he was at Lotus yesterdy (hes a UPS driver so gets around)

He saw a car covered in the usual black stick on covers with a large spoiler on it, etc, he said it was a new Skyline, he knows his cars pretty well, so are Lotus helping tune the suspension for the next GTR?

Andy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats what rumors suggets. Handling by Lotus engine helped by Cosworth.

V35 Skyline 350GT comes with 17" or 18" alloys.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

A few observations on the pictures:

6500rpm redline
no noticeable intercooler or turbo(s)
auto gear-stick?

I thought that the new 'Skyline' was a replacement for the QX (or whatever it's called in Japan). I recently saw the new Ultima in Canada which is the same thing with that new 3.5l engine that's in the 350Z. It looked not bad (also saw numerous 350Zs which are nice and smaller than I had thought). Is the car in these pics not a coupe version of the 'Ultima' saloon? I thought the next generation Skyline (as we know them) was going to be simply called the GTR?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Whoops, didn't see the above spent too long posting....

Auto, yes indeed.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Isn't this the "normal" Skyline coupe on sale in Japan? Like this one: http://www.nissan.co.jp/EN/LINEUP/lineup_32.html

Or am I wrong here??

 

/P


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Beerkan,
Did you know that there is a much bigger Nissan showroom / exhibition space on the ground floor of the main Nissan offices in Ginza? Its just a five minute walk down the road from the Nissan Gallery in Ginza. I'm wondering if you missed it.
They had a small event going on there a couple of weeks ago called "Sports Car Graffiti", and there were some _real_ GT-R's on display there.
Here's a link to some photos I took there:

"Sports Car Graffiti" event 

Alan T.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The car pictured is a V35 (not R!!!!!!!!) Skyline 350GT. Its the coupe version of the 4 door Skyline that has been on sale in Japan for a few years now.

Its the equivalent of the Infinity G35 in the US and uses the same drivetrain & engine as the 350Z/Fairlady Z i.e the naturally aspirated VQ35DE (280PS).
Gearboxes are either 6 speed manual or 5 speed AT.

This has been covered many times before in this section...especially when the car was first released in Jan 2003.

The GTR has yet to be unveiled and wont be on sale until 2005!

Other threads related to this car:

1
2
3
4
and the first I could find from 1 year ago!!!


----------



## scoobster (Aug 8, 2003)

Is it just me or does the back of the car on the first pic look more like a Audi TT than a skyline?


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Or even worse a 406 coupe


----------



## GTRR32 (Aug 30, 2003)

They're lying. That has to be a new ford Mondeo with a Nissan badge stuck to it and SKYLINE in silver letters that you can buy from car accessory shops. That CANNOT be the successor the the Beautifull series that has come before it. NO!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

GTRR32 said:


> *They're lying. That has to be a new ford Mondeo with a Nissan badge stuck to it and SKYLINE in silver letters that you can buy from car accessory shops. That CANNOT be the successor the the Beautifull series that has come before it. NO! *


You cant be serious, that looks way better than most of the concept crap in the other posts. Whatever they produce its going to be a big styling shift from the R32/33/34


----------



## skyline_brett (Oct 7, 2003)

*damn*

Ive been looking at that car trying to find something i like about it but i cant, every skyline before it has had looked awesome getting better as it evolved but without loosing that trademark look of the first skyline (if that makes sense) this just looks horrid, making it look all pretty, futuristic and nice, like trying to put mike tyson in a tutu. sorry but thats jus my opinion.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: damn*



skyline_brett said:


> *Ive been looking at that car trying to find something i like about it but i cant, every skyline before it has had looked awesome getting better as it evolved but without loosing that trademark look of the first skyline (if that makes sense) this just looks horrid, making it look all pretty, futuristic and nice, like trying to put mike tyson in a tutu. sorry but thats jus my opinion. *


I respect your opinion, and I can kind of see where you are coming from, but keep this in mind:

-The GT-R will feature quad circular rear lights.

-It will feature aggressive body styling (even if it the styling/chassis is based on the lowest model V35).

-It may look futuristic, but also aggressive like every sportscar should look.

-The team know what owners liked in the R34 GT-R and that these things made people buy the car, and know to put this into the GT-R.

-I was a V35 GT-R cynic, but I am not anymore.

-Read all the posts in this thread.

-The latest magazine CG images look good.

-Reserve judgement until the car is fully revealed (not just the styling when in full form, but also the engine choice etc).


----------



## mishka (Sep 28, 2003)

Mike Tyson in a tutu


----------



## Viperius (Nov 13, 2003)

Why is Nissan making it look like the Infinity G35... it looks like all they did was put lettering that siad "SKYLINE" instead of G35 

o they could have atleast keept the inline 6


----------



## Viperius (Nov 13, 2003)

*G35*

sorry about the double post


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone else thinks its very closely shaped the the new Nissan ZX350?


----------



## terribleone (Feb 26, 2004)

I am sure that anyone who loves or owns a Skyline R32,33 or 34 GTR wants the R35 GTR to have a similar awesome look and amazing power, which that car does not, but thats not a GTR, so no need to panic yet.


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Viperius said:


> *Why is Nissan making it look like the Infinity G35... it looks like all they did was put lettering that siad "SKYLINE" instead of G35
> 
> o they could have atleast keept the inline 6  *


Because they are one and the same. The new gen V35 Skyline was produced to fill a market void in Japan that had almost bankrupt Nissan a few years back. So, they made it much more of a luxury car. In doing so, it is sold by thier "over priced just for the badges" Infiniti branch in North America and the UAE as the G35.

When they came out with the V35, it was first only available in the 4 door, which then followed in North America as the G35 Sedan. 

Believe it or not, the coupe version was available in North America before it hit Japan!

Here's the press release, check out the dates (Japan, Jan. 16th 2003/ North America as G35, Nov 2002!):

http://press.nissan-global.com/NEW_SKYLINE_COUPE/EN/pressrelease.html


----------

